# IDE 400 Cultivator



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Before I do something I will regret I will ask for advice. I am replacing the old cracked fuel line with Oregon Tygon 3/32" line, yellowish transparent in color. The fuel filter is open through the middle with a plastic pickup with a barbed end for the line. I have pushed as hard as I think I should on the plastic barbed pickup to force the barb and line through the tank but it does not want to go through. Tried a little oil and no help. Tried pulling on the line outside the tank to thin out the thicknes and no help. The ID and OD of the new line looks right. Is there a trick or is it push harder?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Grab the line from the outside of the tank, pull it while rotating it in a circular motion, don't be afraid to pull it pretty hard, the rotating motion will cause the line to heat up and stretch out easier and pull the barbed end of the filter into the hole in the tank.

Best of Luck....


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Pulling hard and the tank removed so you can work with two hands did the trick. Thank you.

Since the lines were crumbled and not connected can you help with the circuit? I asume the tank connection with the filter goes straight to the carb connector under the two adjusting screws. The other line out of the tank would be the priming circuit. The priming bulb has two connections of different length so it must matter where the line from the tank connects. Does it go to the long connection or the shorter one? Then the other would connect to the back side of the carb.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The line with the filter connected to it goes to the fuel inlet on the carburetor. It's the one on the opposite side from the adjustment screws. The connection by the adjustment screws goes to the suction side of the primer bulb, and then the outlet from the primer bulb goes back into the fuel tank. The primer "Sucks" fuel through the carburetor, it does not "Push" it through the carburetor.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Is there a pass/fail test for the ignition module? I have no spark.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

Should have said that I disconnected the ground wire and there was no change.

Also I have checked around for a module and could not find a supplier. Can you recommend a source for the module, assuming it is not good.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Without a serial number I can't be 100% sure, but the number I came up with was 181937 which changes to 75304125. Most all of the IDE engines I can find reference to used this same module as well as many of the Ryobi (which purchased IDE, now owned by MTD) trimmers, blowers and cultivators.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/sea...&sa=Search#204
Edit/Delete Message

I just used this site for a reference, you can likely find this part at any MTD dealer.


----------



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

30yearTech,

Thanks for all your help. I was using an old part number that was superseded by the numbers you gave me.


----------

